# 2015 Versa SL pinging at low RPM



## dkl (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi,

My daughter's 2015 Versa SL has a pinging sound while moving at ~1k-2k RPM. Is that something to be concern about?? I've tried using Premium gas few times but pinging still exist.

Thank you


----------

